# Hot weather dog travel?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I'm leaving OK in the first week of Sept for training in MS. However, I am going via ND and WI to do some hunting and to drop my dogs off. I'm assuming it will still be pretty hot here when I depart.

Currently, I plan on putting my 2 labs in their kennels in the back of my p/u. I don't have a topper so they'll have plenty of air moving around them. However, will the sun be too intense and "bake" the kennels as I drive? I know I'll need to stop often and provide water and relief, but I guess I'm just looking for suggestions from anyone whose had to travel in this manner.

Any help is appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would travel at night or let them ride in the cab it can be hot as hell in early sept in Wisconsin


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

Thanks...that may be what I have to do. Night and possibly in the cab with my wife, 20 month-old and soon-to-be newborn. Tight Fit!

:lol:


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

At night I would agree on, traffic will not be as brutal, on a dog when the suns not shining, or even into early morn, stop by 11, or noon, just depending on all other situations that are happening at that time. It is a pick and choose battle, ya never know what the weather will do. 
Thanks Jonesy


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Keeping your family in mind, I would just leave early in the morning. The kids and wife can sleep, and the dogs will be good to go. The nice thing about kids is you will have to stop alot. Just remeber to avoid rush-hour in major cities. The slow driving and hot weather could be real bad.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

personely i would have the dogs inside the cab with me


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree that night and early am travel would be best but if that doesn't fit the plan.....this might work....

Last fall Kobe ran in a dog test. The temp was over 90 degrees. I froze a gallon jug of water, bought a small battery operated fan and Kobe had his own swamp cooler in his crate! It worked real well. Kobe laid right on the jug once in a while as he waited for his turn to run. He also licked the condesation off the jug as it would sweat.

If your crate is big enough, you could stick one jug in the front of the crate and one in the rear, the air movement from the ride should be enough to swirl cold air off the ice jugs. You could buy a fan too, they are only about $10 and can be wired right to the gate of the crate.

The only problem with the ice jugs would be if you need to stop quickly or get into an accident. The jugs will slide around a bit. With a little ingenuity, I'd think you could figure out how to strap them down to make them safe for travel. I didn't travel with Kobe and the jug, he was in the air conditioning with me!

I have never tried this but I bet it would work....Try the ice jug thing with the fan and use an insulated crate cover. I bet it would feel like an iced cooler inside the crate! It might look pretty funny driving down the road with the dog crate all covered and zipped up! I'd test this method before the trip, I'd stick a thermometer in there with the jugs, fan and sealed crate without the dog....see what happens?


----------

